# Pictures`of plow mounts.



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

Would like to see pics of 1997-2005 Wrangler plow mounts W/O the plows attached.Trying to see what would be capadable W/ a front receiver/tow bar mount.
Thanks in advance steve


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I know this is an old post.... My Snoway mount needs the two bolts on the bottom of the bumper in the frame to mount properly. The other mounting points are along the frame rail, away from the bumper. Here are shots from my TJ that had the plow on it.

I have only had stock bumpers though....


----------

